# South



## john1974 (Jul 31, 2017)

all, I have driven to Croatia in my old (2002) Citroen.. 2 nice comfortable fast days and quite easy via Munich and Slov - and had some spare drivers present.. (3)

would/has anyone bothered to drive to mainland Greece for a 2 week holiday in a van?  I imagine 3 hard days graft behind the wheel, so 6 days of travel.. it doesn't seem worth it, and only 2 drivers in total.. thinking Sept late

thoughts welcome

John


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 31, 2017)

Think you've answered your own question unless driving for 6 days is a holiday for both of you!  
Bit like some people seeing a flight as part of the holiday.   Flying is just a necessary evil with no views to get somewhere fast.


----------



## john1974 (Jul 31, 2017)

yes.have done it so many times.. come home and think what happened..all i did was pour diesel in and drive..I should know better..

3 weeks is doable maybe..3 months is better


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 1, 2017)

Save the long distances for when you have time. 
You don't say when you were going.  If its summer I wouldn't bother with such extreme temperatures.
Brittany is lovely,  like cornwall.
If you really want to go to Greece and only have two weeks then can I suggest flying and back packing. I did that to Croatia and it was wonderful. 
Take time, chill out.


----------



## john1974 (Aug 1, 2017)

thanks moon. hoping sept.hoping hot.. have revised plan to ignore Greece and nearby countries.. Croatia may still be on cards with slov. to be sure if it's hot and there is water I am happy .

yes Brittany but late sept could be wet and miserable ..


----------



## Rollin (Aug 6, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Flying is just a necessary evil with no views



I love the view from an aeroplane. I will literally sit with my face pressed against the window the whole flight (if I'm not in the window seat, this does eventually get annoying for whoever is sat there )


----------



## IanH (Aug 6, 2017)

Motorhomes average, perhaps 30Mph
Aircraft average, perhaps 550Mph.

Short haul...............Mh
Long haul (more than 1000 miles) aircraft

Simples

PS
The aircraft will be a lot cheaper too!!

:rolleyes2:


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 6, 2017)

You should be ok in September, just look at the temperatures at the moment, glad I am not there now, 42 degrees is unbearable.


----------



## john1974 (Aug 6, 2017)

thanks all 

I hate flying but hate not being able to see out of the window !!  I get neckache after 7 hours, but carry on looking  (my old job was working with satellite imagery!)



re. my trip, i am going to do something I have never ever done before..

I am going to drive from calais and see what happens !  - i spend so much time researching and making itineraries normally...


----------

